# Do you use water to make oatmeal, or milk?



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

I prefer the taste with milk for sure, but water would be a cheaper alternative...though you wouldn't get the calcium etc milk contains.


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

I mix about 1/3 or so water, and the rest milk. I would not be able to do just water, but got used to the mix...not even sure why I do it...Ii am not, unfortunately, not very frugal, so that can't be it!


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

I used to always use milk. Then wee switched to raw milk so I switched to water, I just hate to cook the raw milk! But I do pour some milk/cream on top.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

I cook with water and then top with milk. Maybe that would work as a compromise.


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

I make large batches and freeze it. I use half milk, half water.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

i soak it in water and whey for 24 hrs and it swells up so much that in the morning when i am ready to cook it i just add milk butter and rapadura sugar


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

We cook it with milk. More filling for DS that way.


----------



## 4JMJ (Feb 5, 2008)

DD1 prefers water, DD2 prefers milk!


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Water. It tastes fine either way and we use almond milk which has very little protein so there's no benefit for me in that way.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I do 50/50. That way I don't have to worry about it scorching or boiling over as much as with 100% milk, but I get the creaminess.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

I soak the oatmeal over night in raw milk kefir then heat it up. I serve it with raw cream and maple syrup.


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

I responded in your other thread, but....

We always use water for oatmeal (I've actually never had it with milk - Canadian thing?). Cook in water and then add some nuts, dried fruit or something else sweet like maple syrup or fruit preserves. That's my favourite way to eat oatmeal. When I was a kid we would top it with a spoonful of brown sugar.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

We have 1 dairy-allerigic kid, so I make it with water, then I add a nice dallop of cream or milk to the top for those that can have it, and a splash of almond milk for the kid who can't, so his "looks" the same. Plus, this way Im not cooking my precious raw milk!


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

I've always prepared it by boiling water (and add-ins like diced apple, raisins, cinnamon or other spices) and then serving it with brown sugar or maple syrup and some milk/cream/yogurt. And often I don't add that milk/cream/yogurt when I serve it - it isn't really necessary.


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

For my one serving I do 3/4 cup of water to cook it in, then add about 1/4 of milk to top it off when I put it in the bowl. I like it with brown sugar, cinnamon and walnuts or sugar and mixed berries. I need to try it with maple syrup! That sounds good!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

water only. My kids don't know any different, and they like it just fine, so I have only used water. Same for steel cut oats (though if I soak it overnight, it's water + a bit of vinegar).

Cream of wheat, I use milk.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I've always used water. When we drank milk, I would sometimes stir a little in at the end.


----------



## matey (Sep 15, 2006)

I've always just used water. I never even thought of using milk.


----------



## fresh_veggie (Jan 27, 2009)

I work at a restaurant that uses soymilk. Best. Oatmeal. Ever.

At home, I use rice milk or almond milk. No dairy for us, as the calcium is hardly absorbed from dairy anyway.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I cook it with water, then add milk (or cream), a small drizzle of maple syrup, and a sprinkle of dried fruit.


----------



## Gingercat (Sep 3, 2009)

We avoid milk so we just use water and a bit of coconut oil. The coconut oil gives it a nice creamy consistency.

Unfortunately my DS does not like oatmeal (actually I called this porridge having lived in Britain for so many years







) so I usually avoid it too but DH carries porridge every single day to work for breakfast in his Thermos insulated food container.


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

I want to make oatmeal at the weekend, but we can't have cow's milk and I don't like it made just with water. Think I'll get rice milk since the oats are already in oatmeal, may aswell get the rice nutrition too.

Maybe It would be worth trying it with coconut milk since so many people have explained its very nutritious. Wonder how it will taste though...coconutty-oatmeal? lol


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

we use apple cider mixed with water.


----------



## Triciabn (Nov 6, 2005)

My whole life we used milk.

But for the past year I make it with tons of coconut oil and water. I make it super thick and then serve it with yogurt....my kids act like it is cake.

I probably would never go back to making it with milk...this way works out so well...plus we only ever use Raw milk and I hate to cook it.
Tricia


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

depends,

sometimes just water, sometimes a nondairy milk (almond, soy, coconut or a combination) sometimes milk and water


----------



## coryy (Mar 13, 2005)

always water, thick chewy oatmeal, then pour milk on top afterward.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I make it with water and salt, and pour milk on it after, usually with brown sugar.

Dd2 puts the oatmeal, sugar and milk in the bowl like regular cereal, nukes that, and eats it. I don't think the oats actually cook her way, but she loves it, and won't try mine.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I like to use some milk, but I am fine with just water. I like to put yogurt on oatmeal, so I might just make it with water if I know I am going to do that.

With Cream of Wheat, however, I think milk is integral to the flavor...or to it having a flavor other than cardboard. I like the taste of milk that has been scalded, so I like actually cooking with it, although I usually do half water and half milk. If I cook it with milk, I don't need to add anything else to it.

It's been a loooong time since I've eaten Cream of Wheat or even oatmeal. Lately we've eaten yellow corn grits (polenta), and I put some butter and grated cheese in that which my kids really like. I actually prefer oat bran prepared in the way I would do the grits, with a little butter, rosemary and an over medium egg on top.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samy23* 
Maybe It would be worth trying it with coconut milk since so many people have explained its very nutritious. Wonder how it will taste though...coconutty-oatmeal? lol

Add a little sweetness (honey, brown sugar, syrup), and you've just described the taste of an Anzac biscuit - very popular in Australia and New Zealand and very yummy!

If you are looking for a change, I like millet porridge, made with a combination of water and a little soy milk, and some cinnamon and vanilla and raisins:

1/3 cup millet
3/4 cup water
1/2 cup soy milk
1/2 tsp. vanilla
1/4 tsp. cinnamon
2 Tbsp. raisins

Makes a single serving.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

we soak it overnight in water and a little yogurt or acv (just a sploosh) then cook it in water and raisins. then we serve it with milk, butter, yogurt and/or cream and a little unrefined sweetener.

It's too expensive to cook it in milk, and is plenty creamy.


----------



## WorldsBestMom (Dec 3, 2009)

Water is always an easy option if no milk is available. Milk however is more healthier. The type of milk also is another choice.


----------



## chezlyryan (Mar 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I cook it with water, then add milk (or cream), a small drizzle of maple syrup, and a sprinkle of dried fruit.

Same here, but I use brown sugar. I should try maple syrup. Mmmmmm.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
we soak it overnight in water and a little yogurt or acv (just a sploosh) then cook it in water and raisins. then we serve it with milk, butter, yogurt and/or cream and a little unrefined sweetener.

It's too expensive to cook it in milk, and is plenty creamy.

What does the soaking do? Reduce cooking time? make it creamier?

I also cook ours in water and then top with honey, ground flax, almond milk
and one or more of these- raisins,craisins, coconut oil, hemp seed nuts, dried coconut, a dab of yogurt, blueberries, bannanas or whatever else we may have. I think its all what you are used to. Cooking the oatmeal in milk would make the oatmeal too heavy for me personally. I switch off between old fashioned organic oats and steel cut oatmeal.


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coryy* 
always water, thick chewy oatmeal, then pour milk on top afterward.

This

It started out as a way to cool down the oatmeal so that the kids could eat it without waiting. Now that's just how it's made to them.

That's how my Mom did it too. I also think it started out as a quick way to cool it down and now that's just how it tastes right to me.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matey* 
I've always just used water. I never even thought of using milk.

Same here.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I've always used water but I just recently started making my steel cut oats with milk and am loving it. It is soooo creamy that way!


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

I always cook the oatmeal in apple juice, if I have on hand I throw in dried fruit as well while cooking ( to make them soft). If you use a apple juice to cook it with you need no sweetner...Then I add in butter, nuts and top with milk to cool off...and well like someone else said "thats just how its made" lol.


----------



## sellendie (Jun 27, 2008)

Water only, with dried fruit, nuts, and cinnamon.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ollyoxenfree* 
I've always prepared it by boiling water (and add-ins like diced apple, raisins, cinnamon or other spices) and then serving it with brown sugar or maple syrup and some milk/cream/yogurt. And often I don't add that milk/cream/yogurt when I serve it - it isn't really necessary.











This is what we do, also. I'm also a fan of slivered almonds or pecans in my oatmeal. Especially yummy with raisins.

However, I almost always add milk/cream/yogurt. I rarely add any sweeteners if there is already raisins or apples in there.


----------



## lakeruby (Jun 23, 2009)

Just wanted to chime in to say that, like a pp, I soak my oats overnight in warm water with yogurt (about 1 cup oats, 1 cup warm water, and 2-3 tablespoons of yogurt). Then, in the morning, I boil 1 cup of water, add the oat/yogurt mixture and cook for a few minutes. With this method, even steel cut oats cook in a few minutes, and the texture is AWESOME! This is the best oatmeal I've ever had. Very creamy, without cooking in milk. Before I started soaking, I always used milk to cook them, because I like my oatmeal creamy.

If I'm adding raisins or some other dried fruit, I add them when I start cooking. Like others, I serve with milk, maple syrup, cinnamon, etc. I'm so hungry now!!


----------



## craft_media_hero (May 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
depends,

sometimes just water, sometimes a nondairy milk (almond, soy, coconut or a combination) sometimes milk and water

Ditto. I like to use soy/nut milk to boost the protein.

Then more "milk" on top.

I am going to have to try it with the coconut oil/water combo, tho, that sounds pretty good!


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mirzam* 
I soak the oatmeal over night in raw milk kefir then heat it up. I serve it with raw cream and maple syrup.

omg, I wanna eat at your house!







that sounds wonderful

I always cook it with water, my mom always did. I dind't know some people cooked it with milk until this thread


----------

